# 2 1/2 week Kittens



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

My Boyfriend just emailed me at work with this picture. He said baby had moved them into the computer room and put them behind the draw. So he moved the draw out and now there all just laying there all cute.

There soooo cute.. im in love with them all lol

but this is the only pic i have of them right now.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW 
They ate all adorable


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

opps i mean they ARE all adorable


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww that poor little guy being squashed! Cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is the cutest thing in the world, I bet it brightened up your day


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Awww that one little tortie with all those gingers! Very cute!


----------



## Illyria (Jul 18, 2005)

Very sweet, the tricolored cat surrounded by the red cuties... a dream come true


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

so much cuteness almost makes my eyes hurt!! 8) 

They are grogeous


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Awhhhhh.....that is just sooo cuted.








One of the orange kitties is just slumped over the other...ha!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

aww so sweet!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww so cute....and I LOVE ginger cats/kittens.

Do you get to have one?

Eva x


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

A little soft ball of cuteness!! :heart


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, they are so cute!  That calico one looks like Baby and the orange ones look like the daddy :lol: .


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

The one slumped over the other.. He's a pounder.. he weighs alot already LOL

Im not keeping anymore, I have my 4 that im sticking with. The cali has a home allready.. Just working on the Orange ones now.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!!!

Are any of the orange ones female, or are they all males? 
It is a good thing that you live in Pennsylvania, or I would hunt down your place and take all of the orange ones. :wink: :wink: 
I am sure that you will find them ALL good homes. (Unfortunately it won't be mine)


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

They remind me of the twins when they first came to me. So cute....


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I feel stupid...but what is a "draw" -- the thing that you said they were behind? The little cuties all look perfect and nice and chunky. And they will be very beautiful when they grow up if they look like their parents.


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

Draw meaning .. Drawer.. Sorry didn't catch that lol


But i mean to say Computer Drawer


----------

